# Does anybody make a bearing plate for the club car motors?



## greenbuggy (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi guys, new to the forum and EV's in general. Been wanting to do a small 4 wheeler conversion and eventually something a bit crazier, but I want to start small.

Anyways, I'm looking at ebay and see some relatively cheap club car motors that I think I could make work, except for the part where they rely on the rear end mount for the motor to center the motor shaft on a bearing in the center of the motor case.

I'm curious if anyone knows of a source of pre-made plates one could buy to center the motor bearing so it could be used outside of the club car axle? If not, do you think there is any demand for them if I had a few made?

Thanks Kris


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Post this here for a better result:

http://www.buggiesgonewild.com/

Miz


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

greenbuggy said:


> ....Anyways, I'm looking at ebay and see some relatively cheap club car motors that I think I could make work, except for the part where they rely on the rear end mount for the motor to center the motor shaft on a bearing in the center of the motor case.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone knows of a source of pre-made plates one could buy to center the motor bearing so it could be used outside of the club car axle? If not, do you think there is any demand for them if I had a few made?


Hi green,

There have been a few attempts none of which I thought were worth a s!#t. One guy had the process on you-tube for his go-kart. A quality adaptor isn't easy to do. The GC motor has no provision on the shaft for the bearing. And motor DIYers will want a keyed output shaft. So not only is an end plate and bearing needed, but also a shaft adaptor. By the time you design, tool, fabricate and assemble this adaptor you're several times the cost of the motor. 

So while I think you could sell dozens of these adaptors at $50, I think it will cost you $200 each to make them 

Regards,

major


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Get a shafted motor and save yourself the trouble. It'll likely cost you more in the end between the custom end plate, adapter and plate.

Is it possible to find a Graziano/Dana differential that you could use? They're meant to couple up to those anyway. Maybe use the original transmission and adapt some output shafts to each hub?


----------

